# Few pics breeding P. Wahlbergii



## yen_saw (Nov 23, 2007)

Few pics of the second generation _Pseucroebotra wahlbergii_ (and also my last generation)

Couple of kamikaze adult male trying to mate with the adult female







Two different mated females with the trophy ooth


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 23, 2007)

what the heck..your ooth..its long as ######..lol.amaziung buddie...how many u think your get from that..hey..do u send ooths to us..i need one.u know i thought i was breeding these but there i found out there the other ones..any way great pics.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow Yen! what a turkey leg!


----------



## Mantida (Nov 23, 2007)

:blink: :blink: :blink: What huge ooths!! My P.O. ooths look so tiny compared to those! Tsk tsk Yen, what do you have those females on, steroids? :lol:


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 23, 2007)

Your not supposed to tell Yen's secret!!!! Now look what you did.... :angry: 

Woah, that's huge....my biggest PO ooth is 1.7 inches.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 23, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> what the heck..your ooth..its long as ######..lol.amaziung buddie...how many u think your get from that..hey..do u send ooths to us..i need one.u know i thought i was breeding these but there i found out there the other ones..any way great pics.


Thanks! Yup i am trying to break my record of 73 nymphs  if i have extra ooth i will let you know. my pics are pretty amateur compares to yours  



hibiscusmile said:


> Wow Yen! what a turkey leg!


Ha! thanks Becky... Great Thanks Giving gift from my spiny flower.



mantida said:


> :blink: :blink: :blink: What huge ooths!! My P.O. ooths look so tiny compared to those! Tsk tsk Yen, what do you have those females on, steroids? :lol:


I feed them genetic altered super flies once every fortnight  nothing different really, just plenty of food and heat.



asdsdf said:


> Your not supposed to tell Yen's secret!!!! Now look what you did.... :angry: Woah, that's huge....my biggest PO ooth is 1.7 inches.


My P. ocellata generally produces smaller oothecae compared to the P. wahlbergii, the longest i have so far is about 2 inches.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Nov 23, 2007)

Yen, Very nice! I love this species, They have Great color, Love to eat &amp; are a fun to watch aggressive species. What more would you want form a mantis?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Mikhails. If you ask me, i would love to see them growing an inch or two larger


----------



## acerbity (Nov 26, 2007)

There is a severe lack of juvenile remarks regarding the first picture.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, the thing is with both males hanging on that adult female, i have yet to see the actual mating


----------

